# betta yawning?



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

title says it. Do Bettas yawn? because mine just did this he went :O closed his mouth then flared halfway all while underwater :lol:.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

In a word... YES! and its soooo cute.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha definitly. Everyday when I wake my betta at 7 to feed him he yawns at me as if he wanted to say: do I really need to be fed right now ? Couldnt it be later ? Let me sleep... And its funny watching them do that haha


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

look through the september entries for the contest I think someone has a yawning picture up


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

This forum is way too cute. Ughhhhhh why are bettas so cute. I need more. More yawning bettas :3 <333333333


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL. too cute!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yep, bettas yawn! I've even caught pictures of mine doing it, nothing that's amazing quality though, but it is pretty darn cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute pic!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

should totally enter that pic in the contest sometime


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yawing on occasion is normal, however, non-stop yawing can indicate a problem-usually something is irritating the gills-something stuck in the gills, mouth, pharyngeal area..gill flukes and even Ich can cause constant yawning as they try to dislodge it...

Cute pic by the way....


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

why, yes they do yawn! The_ do _breathe air...  Isnt it the CUTEST THING EVER!? ^-^ When I wake up my fish for their meal, some of them slowly swim up the the top and yawn!!


----------

